# Internet and TV packages



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All.....having completed the purchase of our home, we now need to start thinking about sourcing a TV and most importantly an internet/Wi-Fi package.

I spoke with a chap in the MEO store in Castelo Branco last week when I was there, and plan to go back later this week to discuss the options he gave us and will possibly subscribe for a 2 year contract which gives us TV, broadband, 2 mobile phone SIM cards and landline.....all for €49 per month. Seems decent enough, although will need to interpret the small print before committing in case of any hidden charges Tec.
My one main concern is whether we will get a strong enough signal for a good internet connection as we live in a remote village 20 mins from Castelo Branco which has mixed reception on the 4G phone signal. This may be irrelevant if everything is streamed from a satellite dish and we get a strong enough signal.

So.....anyone have any experience of MEO and there bundled packages or any advice on other or better providers?

Cheers, Gonz


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You have 14 days to try it out after which time you are committed to a two year contract. If it doesn't work as they say within that time then you need to deliver the equipment back to the MEO Shop, get a receipt for doing so (very important) and cancel the direct debit. The MEO TV channel selection is not wonderful and you will probably still want IPTV via a Firestick or MAG box but the fact you have unlimited bandwidth will become very important.


----------



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Mr Bife.....helpful as always!!

Cheers, Gonz


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You're welcome and don't forget that Vodafone and NOS have pretty much identical packages to the MEO offering at very much similar pricing. You should go with the one that works best at your home location.


----------



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes great advice.....Will get at least one comparable quote. Cheers!!

Gonz


----------



## Neil 64 (Jun 6, 2019)

Wish that I had been aware of the 14 day rule when I signed up to meo in October 18 , I had to take the so called 4G option which is slower than a drunken snail, unable to stream and if I turn off everything that uses wi-fi except the device I'm using the drunken snail does a quick jig and then back to its slower than slow beginning. I tried ringing meo about this but because I ask to speak to someone in English I get put on a phone merry-go-round and remain unsolved. Their customer service is atrocious and of course they don't have an email complaints service, probably because it's legally recoverable and would land them in contempt of regulatory powers.
My advice is avoid Meo and help spread the word as they may pay attention when enough ex-pats turn them off. I will be calling into their shop in Coimbra in the near future to either get a resolution or terminate.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There is a cooling off period but I thought it was 6 weeks not 2 weeks............. However, if you can prove they can't deliver what was promised at any time during the contract, I think you'll find the act below says you have the right to cancel whether in the cooling off period or not. 

https://dre.pt/application/file/74721389 

More broadly, what internet options are available in any area varies immensely. We live in a rural village in the central zone with only about 20 permanent residents but we have a superb Meo fibre optic connection that gives us the 100 Mbps they promised & last year, they offered us 200 Mbps but just down the road, they have to use a MiFi mobile hotspot or tolerate almost dial up speeds. 

As for the Meo TV packages, IMO, they're kak and not worth having


----------



## Neil 64 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for that response I videod a broadband speed checker twice so that I can show them the proof. I think having fiber in the U.K has me spoilt I never in my wildest dreams thought that parts of Portugal that are relatively close to large towns or cities could be so backward as two miles down the road fibre is widely available.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I find the best customer service fro Meo is when contacted via their Facebook page


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess I was lucky as I recently took out 5G/Fibre from MEO for 29.99 E per month


----------



## umpers1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't touch MEO with a bargepole....they won't guarantee an internet speed, and they will try and get money out of you at every opportunity. NEVER vary a 2 year contract mid stream, the 2 year clock resets to zero. Customer service is appalling and basically, they don't give a toss about their customers. (I exclude fibre connections from this rant)


----------

